# FIBArk June 12-15 2014 (Annual Thread)



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello Buzzards! FIBArk- Americas Oldest and Boldest Whitewater Festival is quickly approaching. Once again this year FIBArk is made possible by the wonderful Eddyline Brewing and over 20 more amazing event sponsors. 

We know most of you know what FIBArk is. If you don't..our new website FIBArk — America's Oldest & Boldest Whitewater Festival does a great job explaining everything you need to know for this year, we can't wait to see you all in Salida this June! 

Here are a couple highlights: 

1. I think it's safe to say we will have plenty of water this year! Hopefully everyone is happy about that!

2. The core of FIBArk is still alive and well, and Registration is OPEN online for all events! Please check out our extensive schedule of river events and land races to register. 

3. Our FREE music lineup is incredible this year. The Infamous Stringdusters, and the Grammy Award Winning Rebirth Brass Band are the highlights! 

4. Camping at Salida East has been expanded, and additional porta toilets have been added at the camping site. Click here for info: Camping Information

If you have any questions please post below and I will be checking this thread bi-weekly to respond. Hopefully we will see all of you in Salida again June 12-15th!

*PS-* We appreciate feedback from the boating community. The FIBArk board of directors is made up of a passionate group of Volunteers and we do our best to embrace the natural growth/change the festival has experienced in it's 66 years. The core tradition of the Festival as America's Oldest Whitewater Festival remains very important to us. In the spirit of Mountain Buzz let's keep this thread clean and respectful of the people who bust their ass to make this festival happen each year. See you on the river!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I was pretty critical of the scheduling issues from last year and I hope this year goes smoother. That said I still think it would be awesome to schedule the pro mens finals during the Hooligan race similar to how the juniors finals ran into it last year. That would be a great opportunity to showcase the best kayakers to a large crowd that will disperse after the Hooligan is over.


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Nathan- Thanks for the concern. Many on the FIBArk board agree with you that running pro freestyle during the hooligan would be great. 

Unfortunately there are several factors beyond our control that prevent this. I don't think its necessary to elaborate.. but know this is something that we have tried to do, and will most likely continue to try to do in future years. 

This year Pro Freestyle will start immediately following the last hooligan craft. We hope you stick around to watch!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

It would also be nice to see the results posted on the website (both from last year and this year). The results from last year were up and then disappeared. It was then that I noticed that my son (who actually won the 10 mile DR) was not even listed on the race.


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the Feedback. We have direct control of our website this year, and aim to have full results online each day. Hopefully this is much improved this year! 

As for past results- let me see what I can do to try and start a section for this on the website. No promises it will be live before the festival, but I will start trying to assemble the data. 

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a question: does Salida East have a boat ramp?


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

yes


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Can you fix the link to the music lineup?


----------



## k1wslalom (May 26, 2013)

*Pine Creek Race*

The infamous Pine Creek Race sponsored by CKS is ON for the Pine Creek location! It's FIBArk's test of speed, whitewater skills and courage as competitors strive for the fastest line through this powerful and technical section of whitewater. Racing begins Thursday, June 12 at 9:30 am and will continue until noonish. The Ark is still super high, making for a spectacular race for competitors and spectators alike! Register online at www.fibark.net/registration.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

FIBARK said:


> Hi Nathan- Thanks for the concern. Many on the FIBArk board agree with you that running pro freestyle during the hooligan would be great.
> 
> Unfortunately there are several factors beyond our control that prevent this. I don't think its necessary to elaborate.. but know this is something that we have tried to do, and will most likely continue to try to do in future years.
> 
> This year Pro Freestyle will start immediately following the last hooligan craft. We hope you stick around to watch!


Well, if that's the case maybe this year the announcer can promote the Freestyle finals during the Hooligan race rather than ignoring it and sending everyone on their way at the end of the race. So annoying in the past.


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Phil- The Announcers will be given specific instructions to announce the Freestyle Finals are happening directly following the Hooligan. We will also encourage any pro athletes who have not made the finals to get in the water and entertain the crowd during the Hooligan to build the hype. 

The Hooligan race itself will be shorter this year, which hopefully will lead to more people sticking around for the finals. 

- Tom


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

My opinion is the timing of everything with the music is bad. It detracts from the river and there should either be a small stage visible from the hole, or the music shouldn't be the main event. Wait until the events are done.

I know many who attend would disagree with me, but that is the perspective of a kayaker and stand up paddler who has lived in Salida, Poncha and Buena Vista. In fact I won the intermediate downriver a few years ago, but I did not attend last year and quite frankly I am undecided if I will come this year, and it all boils down to the demographic. You have in the past attracted a crowd that I don't want to be around.

I appreciate all your efforts and wish you luck with improving the event.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

FIBARK said:


> Hi Phil- The Announcers will be given specific instructions to announce the Freestyle Finals are happening directly following the Hooligan. We will also encourage any pro athletes who have not made the finals to get in the water and entertain the crowd during the Hooligan to build the hype.
> 
> The Hooligan race itself will be shorter this year, which hopefully will lead to more people sticking around for the finals.
> 
> - Tom


Sounds great, Tom. Thanks.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*When will the DR results get posted??????*

and..... Some reflections on this year's event 

Parking was a little easier, though it would be nice to have boat specific parking that is closer to the boat ramp.

Not sure who the polite people who were parking in handicap parking without a sticker or proper plate, but I am sure they're paying into the city coffers today.

A lot less people this year. Not sure if that is a good or bad thing, but financially for the Fibark board - this would not be good. It is almost too dialed down.

The kayaking events were not run as advertised and the whole deal with having a slalom finals was more of a hassle than a solid addition to that event. The Expert/Open Freestyle event (Jam Session) was kind of interesting in concept only. It actually left out the one female competitor and she was pissed.

Overall, there were aspects I liked and aspects that were a bit strange. The whole vibe was way different than in previous years. Most of the athletes I spoke to were a bit bummed at the overall tone of the event and the seemingly lack of clarity in getting the events to run on time and as advertised. There was definitely a decline in the numbers of athletes that came and participated (this was due in part to other events around the country, but not in total though).

I would like to see the return of some of the major sponsors the festival used have (New Belgium and Red Bull).

In closing, y'all toned it down way too much from the extremes of the 2012 edition. I think you could attract people with acquiring the land across the river and turn it into an alcohol-free zone camping area (tent only) on sod.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Was there a problem with alcohol leaving the area? I got physically stopped twice to ask "is your beer empty?" When it was a can of monster…. 

A little bit uptight…


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course alcohol leaving the venue is a problem. It is right downtown and the city tries its best to keep the alcohol within the limits of Riverside Park. Eddyline was vending canned beer that looks similar to the size of a monster can. Seems like it is completely reasonable for security to mistake it for a beer. So glad you have a place like Mt Buzz to vent all of your hardships.

Seems like a lot of internet bitching about the event. It's either too crazy or too mild. Either get involved and help the volunteer board or just don't attend. I had a great time at Fibark this year. It was great to see all the young athletes really progressing, a nice lineup of music and awesome weather. Thanks to everyone who works so hard to make it happen.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

"In closing, y'all toned it down way too much from the extremes of the 2012 edition. I think you could attract people with acquiring the land across the river and turn it into an alcohol-free zone camping area (tent only) on sod."

What a brilliant idea to acquire the land across the river, you should run for city council! Why hasn't anyone thought of that?! Perhaps that is owned by an uncooperative railroad that has little interest in selling that land. I also really like your idea about the alcohol free camping. Are you serious?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Captain said:


> Of course alcohol leaving the venue is a problem. It is right downtown and the city tries its best to keep the alcohol within the limits of Riverside Park. Eddyline was vending canned beer that looks similar to the size of a monster can. Seems like it is completely reasonable for security to mistake it for a beer. So glad you have a place like Mt Buzz to vent all of your hardships.
> 
> Seems like a lot of internet bitching about the event. It's either too crazy or too mild. Either get involved and help the volunteer board or just don't attend. I had a great time at Fibark this year. It was great to see all the young athletes really progressing, a nice lineup of music and awesome weather. Thanks to everyone who works so hard to make it happen.


no hardships bro… simply stating my opinion like everyone else is this thread. I've never been physically stopped (a hand in my chest) at any other river festival. blow me?


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*An opinion is not bitching, it's called feedback*

FEEDBACK - 

It was wayyyyy too tame. That is not internet bitching. This event was ran way better a few years ago and as far as helping the board with it, they don't seem to elicit the need for help. 

IMHO, they need to get a bit more professional about what they do. Simply writing something down about how they think something should run doesn't make it so. I hardly can believe they have anything in place to obtain metrics on what they do. Running an event requires proper planning, a project plan w/defined milestones and the requisite steps required to gain each of them in the proper succession.

What I see is a very loose and more disorganized approach. Granted, it is hard to put together these types of events. There are a lot of moving pieces. One of the largest pieces is the business side of it. It may be a festival, but it is a money-making festival (or should be). If you're doing things without clearly defined margins or operating too close to break-even, then you're losing the battle.

The level of visitors for this event was significantly lower than last year, and probably not even 25% of what it was even 2 to 3 years ago. I would be asking questions if I was a sponsor. This event brings money into Salida. I would be willing to bet that the local businesses could measure that drop.

As much as this festival is about celebrating the Arkansas River, boating, etc. It is also about helping the local economy in the process. 

If toning down the event was meant to decrease some of the ancillary issues that come with any type of festival, the reduction of those issues was negligible in comparison to reduced visitation and generated revenues. There is a trade-off there. In comparing this event to the GoPro Mountain Games, Vail is simply kicking Salida's proverbial butt. There is no reason for that to happen either. The level of bad-behavior in Vail was minimal. It was politely and positively policed, just as it was in Salida. 

The question in my mind is; Can Salida go big and manage it well?


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Captain said:


> "In closing, y'all toned it down way too much from the extremes of the 2012 edition. I think you could attract people with acquiring the land across the river and turn it into an alcohol-free zone camping area (tent only) on sod."
> 
> What a brilliant idea to acquire the land across the river, you should run for city council! Why hasn't anyone thought of that?! Perhaps that is owned by an uncooperative railroad that has little interest in selling that land. I also really like your idea about the alcohol free camping. Are you serious?


I am dead-serious about alcohol-free camping. ALCOHOL creates more idiots than it stops.


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Guys- I'm at work today but I will respond tonight. Lots of great points in this thread. Downriver Results will be online this week.. I will post here when they are online. 

I take full responsibility for the issues with Downriver Results and apologize. As I said at the awards ceremony.. Next year we will hopefully hire a professional timing and results company. That race and participation in it is very important to me and the rest of the board. 

Tom 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

like I said before, every year this festival gets further and further away from what it should be- a whitewater festival. more and more, paddlers get shuffled to the back, to make room for everybody else. until the focus returns to the paddling community, every year the fibark we all love dies a little- and soon will be dead. and fyi- I don't really think beer (open or not open-drunk in one spot or drunk in the other) is a problem, the problem is irresponsible ,no paddling ass littering wanna be outdoorsy types- who didn't watch a single event or paddle a single minute the whole weekend- trying to act like they belong there. its ruining it for the people who actually care.


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

oh and heres the solution ! go to paddlefest....observe and copy. better yet- let cks plan it next year. paddlefest was the bomb this year ( minus the stupid rain ).


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Skillkilla said:


> like I said before, every year this festival gets further and further away from what it should be- a whitewater festival. more and more, paddlers get shuffled to the back, to make room for everybody else. until the focus returns to the paddling community, every year the fibark we all love dies a little- and soon will be dead. and fyi- I don't really think beer (open or not open-drunk in one spot or drunk in the other) is a problem, the problem is irresponsible ,no paddling ass littering wanna be outdoorsy types- who didn't watch a single event or paddle a single minute the whole weekend- trying to act like they belong there. its ruining it for the people who actually care.


I did notice a large amount of camo wearing obesity. Overheard one lady ask her friend "what is ark fib anyways?"


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

FIBARK said:


> Hi Guys- I'm at work today but I will respond tonight. Lots of great points in this thread. Downriver Results will be online this week.. I will post here when they are online.
> 
> I take full responsibility for the issues with Downriver Results and apologize. As I said at the awards ceremony.. Next year we will hopefully hire a professional timing and results company. That race and participation in it is very important to me and the rest of the board.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom. I appreciate you monitoring this site and responding to boater concerns.

That said I think festival organizers should take a step back from both the music and the carnival and dedicate that energy to the river events...priorities man.

There were issues with the downriver race from the registration, which by the way needs to be open during mid-day.

The downriver raft race was started during a slalom finals heat...

All of the results from the race were screwed up, and the awards ceremony was an hour and a half late.

These examples of craptastic organization are why the competition for every event except slalom was weak. The premier athletes went to other festivals/competitions (namely Idaho).

The problems with the downriver race are not new. Last time I raced 2011, something similar happened.

I propose the entire event reevaluate its priorities, or you will lose the boater base that has made it what it is....or maybe next year the name should be changed to the Salida Carnival featuring Fibark.

Oh yeah, did you all know there was a murder in Salida Fibark weekend? Supposedly a drug deal gone bad...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

One more thing, there was a ton of shit still visible on the banks and in the trees during the downriver race leftover from the Hooligans... I find this to be a problem, and highly doubt I'm alone...


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank You for the feedback- Here are some answers. 

Some of the things being said here hold water... Others are so far off base they deserve to be addressed. Obviously I am biased to FIBArk and I will try to give the paddling community some insight into the bigger picture here. 

Some may call it feeding the trolls.. I call it setting to record straight for the uniformed who spread opinions on poor information and rumors. 
*
The Focus has shifted away from paddling?* At Fibark this Year there were almost 25 slots in the weekend's schedule for River Events. There were 8 bands, 1 beer tent and 1 carnival. People focus on the things they want to focus on. 
*
Organization-* We hire top notch event planners. Things like negotiating with sponsors, music, park set up, branding, the carnival, porta potties, etc are all under contract. These things were executed nearly perfectly. Our event coordinators improve the event each year in every aspect. *

Volunteer Board members* still run/manage all of the competitions. We are trying to insert the professionals wherever it is financially possible. For example we have professional timers/judges for Freestyle Kayaking, Running Races, MB Races. We are hoping to have professional timers for the Downriver next year. More on that in a bit. 

Why don't we hire professionals for everything??? Because it's expensive and registration costs do not cover those costs and cost to pay out prize money. Every year we try to make the festival more profitable to improve how professionally the events are run. It's a slow but steady process. 
*
Camping Across The River- *If you don't think this is the #1 item on the FIBArk to-do list.... you are high. That land is *PRIVATELY OWNED*. The owner of the land decided to stop looking the other way several years ago. We are in constant negotiations with them to improve this situation. Do you really think we have not presented a professionally managed and secured campground to them? It is a slow work in progress for reasons out of FIBArk's control. 
*
The Fibark Board didn't ask for help??? *We made almost 10 calls for volunteers on our Facebook. Implemented a very easy way to sign up online. Every single event did not have enough volunteers.. What else can we do beyond asking?? Every volunteer got an awesome FIBArk T-Shirt and Beer Tokens. 
*
Downriver Results- *This is my fault. I took over managing the race and focused strongly on the logistics and assembling volunteers. Competitors were started on time, safety was in place, everyone was timed. 

Where I dropped the ball was making sure registration had asked the questions necessary to produce proper results. These errors will be corrected next year, and hopefully we will hire a professional timer. 

That race is very important to everyone on the FIBArk board, and I am embarrassed that I did not have proper results on race day. We are working hard on getting complete results on our website this week. All I can do it apologize and tell you it won't happen next year. Give me a year to improve it.. this was my first year.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for your response Tom, and all the effort you put into the festival.

You are absolutely right about me focusing on the negatives, but the 1 carnival gets larger every year, as do the crowds that come simply for the music and party. It changes the demographic of the event and has a lot to do with the overall attitude of disgust experienced by many of the participants I spoke with.

I did talk with many people who really enjoyed the Stringdusters Friday night, and I really enjoyed watching slalom Saturday morning. The raft race was a ton of fun, but knowing that it screwed up Scott Shipley's finals run (which had a purse and our event didn't) made it sour because the slalom boaters were pissed at us...


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

Phil U. said:


> Well, if that's the case maybe this year the announcer can promote the Freestyle finals during the Hooligan race rather than ignoring it and sending everyone on their way at the end of the race. So annoying in the past.


Phil one announcer started the freestyle event in 1993 the other built the park. They have always tried to promoted the freestyle, that being said chances are they will continue to say mostly whatever they want.

Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

ptwood said:


> Phil one announcer started the freestyle event in 1993 the other built the park. They have always tried to promoted the freestyle, that being said chances are they will continue to say mostly whatever they want.
> 
> Cheers,
> P.T.


Actually PT, they made a much more concerted effort to promote the pro finals during the Hooligan Race this year.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Should say. "they/you"


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

You fuckers probably bitch about rainbows too, huh?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Since the race was not officially timed, I'll provide the "unofficial results."

First place: Dan and Ben (tied, paddling short boats mind you)
Lost: Everyone else

Next year I think I'll skip the numbered bib and just paddle on down to Canon City like a real FIB.


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Dan- We do have times for everyone. The results will be on the website today. I encourage you to participate next year.. I can almost guarantee we will have a professional timer and microchips. 




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

FIBARK said:


> Hi Dan- We do have times for everyone. The results will be on the website today. I encourage you to participate next year.. I can almost guarantee we will have a professional timer and microchips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


No, I'm pretty sure Ben and I won. We didn't see anyone ahead of us and there was a lot of cheering. Actually, to be fair, Ben beat me by a few boat lengths, but mind you these were short boats, so we're pretty much talking about a photo finish.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

lmyers said:


> These examples of craptastic organization are why the competition for every event except slalom was weak. The premier athletes went to other festivals/competitions (namely Idaho).


Comparing the Ark with the North Fork is a little silly. It goes beyond organizational hiccups. It's a top 3 race in the country next to Little White and the Green Race. If you schedule the same weekend you are going to miss out on elite paddlers.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Holy cow. I woke up the Monday morning after FIBark and I felt like I was Bill Murray in Groundhogs Day. I said to myself, in a few hours somebody will start complaining about FIBark on Mtn Buzz because, you know, every year this is what happens. And what do you know? Here it is... 





Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

DanOrion said:


> No, I'm pretty sure Ben and I won. We didn't see anyone ahead of us and there was a lot of cheering. Actually, to be fair, Ben beat me by a few boat lengths, but mind you these were short boats, so we're pretty much talking about a photo finish.


Hey Dan- I was not disagreeing with you. I was just telling you the race was indeed timed. The errors existed in registration where we didn't get everyone's boat type.

Registration is volunteer run and we had paddlers walking in 15 minutes before the start of the race trying to register. Registration was open online for two months prior to the race, and it was open on site for 4 days prior to the race. The paddling community needs to help us out at well! Register Early!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

"These examples of craptastic organization are why the competition for every event except slalom was weak. The premier athletes went to other festivals/competitions (namely Idaho)."



glenn said:


> Comparing the Ark with the North Fork is a little silly. It goes beyond organizational hiccups. It's a top 3 race in the country next to Little White and the Green Race. If you schedule the same weekend you are going to miss out on elite paddlers.


Just to be clear... Many elite athletes did go to Idaho the weekend of FIBArk but there was still a good representation of elite pro freestylers including 2 Ark Valley guys who deserve recognition. Greg Parker made finals at Vail and FibArk. Dustin Urban has stood on many podiums against the very best including 2nd at Vail this year (5 time winner there) and winning FibArk for the 2nd time this year. Any of the top 10 finishers at FIBArk this year could earn a podium finish at a World Cup event.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

lmyers said:


> One more thing, there was a ton of shit still visible on the banks and in the trees during the downriver race leftover from the Hooligans... I find this to be a problem, and highly doubt I'm alone...


How do you suppose the hooligan junk got tied to the bank? I bet it did not tie itself up...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The debris near treehouse or what ever the hell its called isn't the only thing out there. As usual there was leftover hooligan junk in many of the eddies and tree branches. 

Sorry I seem to have hurt some feelings, but the team I was on placed first in our event, and I'm still not sure I want to come back next year. I think there should be bigger priority on the river, period. 

No offense meant to Dustin, I watched his ride online and it was incredible....but the line up for freestyle at Paddlefest was significantly more solid in my opinion. 

I think its a little sad you can't get enough volunteer help for the river events. Shame on Salida. Paddlefest had every single volunteer spot filled by mostly BV residents. I understand Fibark is way bigger, but Salida is twice as big as Buena Vista too.

Many of the opinions I have expressed regarding the entire weekend are what I have been hearing from many of my friends, one of whom has been racing at Fibark for 30 years, so its certainly not just me that feels this way.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Plus what was the deal with one safety boater and a bunch of people on the bank at Cottonwood? I heard about the carnage that went down. TJ is a great guy and an awesome boater but to expect him to handle the bottom of that rapid solo was not the best call.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

lmyers said:


> The debris near treehouse or what ever the hell its called isn't the only thing out there. As usual there was leftover hooligan junk in many of the eddies and tree branches.
> 
> Sorry I seem to have hurt some feelings, but the team I was on placed first in our event, and I'm still not sure I want to come back next year. I think there should be bigger priority on the river, period.
> 
> ...


Now that you have got all that (and I'm sure there is more) off your chest, do you have any solutions?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the whole thing should go back to grass roots. I'm not sure, but assume Fibark pays its music acts. I suggest they start early. Choose a non profit to dedicate a small percentage of the profits to (5-10%) and find acts that willing to perform for free. There are some great options around including Full Moon Float and Leadville Cherokee. Then take that $ saved and put into making the entire river operaration professional, and make sure to advertise that to the boating community. I realize many families have come to love the carnival, especially since the county fair doesn't have a carnival, but budget wise I think the priority should be the river and the exponential growth of the carnival should be capped.


----------



## FIBARK (Jan 19, 2010)

lmyers said:


> I think the whole thing should go back to grass roots. I'm not sure, but assume Fibark pays its music acts. I suggest they start early. Choose a non profit to dedicate a small percentage of the profits to (5-10%) and find acts that willing to perform for free. There are some great options around including Full Moon Float and Leadville Cherokee. Then take that $ saved and put into making the entire river operaration professional, and make sure to advertise that to the boating community. I realize many families have come to love the carnival, especially since the county fair doesn't have a carnival, but budget wise I think the priority should be the river and the exponential growth of the carnival should be capped.


1. We donate any proceeds from the event (after we have paid the bills) to the FIBArk Youth Paddling program. The program is growing every year in a partnership with RMOC. 

2. Leadville Cherokee played FIBArk this year. 

3. The Carnival makes us money and helps pay for the bibs, prize money, judges, and safety for the river events.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Right. I knew that but spaced it for some reason. Perhaps it should be advertised harder with the whole event. Kinda like Earl did with the Boys and Girls Club at Paddlefest. I think sponsors step up more when non profits are highly advertised beneficiaries.

2. My point is I think a band like Leadville Cherokee can hold down a Friday night headline, and I bet you can find another great Colorado band willing to play just for the publicity/opportunity to sell a few discs.

3. Regardless of how much $ it brings in I think the carnival needs to be capped and really should be at the county fair. When it gets beyond a couple rides it really detracts from the whole idea of promoting the river events as the main draw (which I think they should be).


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

see my previous comments.........


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

Please help me understand what the actual problem is. A whole shit ton of people had fun. The town made a boat load of money. Charities made some money. The music was awesome. I didn't see anyone there sulking around talking about how much it sucked. Even the kids on the rides looked happy.
I'd imagine that unless your the band's manager they might have something different to say about you offering their services for free.
I know the low water makes people bitchy, apparently high water does too. Get over it guys. What did you do, sit at home and pace around pissed behind closed curtains? Logan, you always sound so angry man, relax its all good.
Thanks to the organizers!! Good job, try not to let a couple whiners bring you down!


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

yup- the whitewater enthusiasts are "whining" about all the whitewater being taken out of a "whitewater" festival...damn us for expecting that to be the focus !! everybody there who doesn't paddle and doesn't know a playboat from a canoe had a great time !! no shit Einstein , that's the problem .


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, good point. I didn't see any real "enthusiasts" having fun.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Next year, try not to conflict with the Vallecito (non)race. Probably deprived us of many competitors. That is all.


----------



## bgoogins (Nov 10, 2005)

Fibark was awesome this year! I had visitors from out of town and everyone was amazed how awesome it was. 

For the few people on here whining and complaining, how about you volunteer next year? Or better yet, go somewhere else and leave Fibark to people with a good positive attitude and understanding that this is a human run event, powered with a lot of volunteers. 

"Fibark" - please don't let these whiners have any influence. Everyone I saw over the weekend, including myself and friends, were having a blast and thoroughly appreciate such a wonderful event!


----------



## bgoogins (Nov 10, 2005)

jmack said:


> Next year, try not to conflict with the Vallecito (non)race. Probably deprived us of many competitors. That is all.


Give me a break. Fibark has been around a long time. I highly doubt Fibark is going to try and coordinate with Vallecito - if anything, the reverse.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

bgoogins said:


> Give me a break. Fibark has been around a long time. I highly doubt Fibark is going to try and coordinate with Vallecito - if anything, the reverse.



Haha 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Au contraire googs. The Vallecito race dates back to the late 1870s when pioneering beaver trappers ran that shit in nothing but dinghies and **** skin caps.

Better watch your backs FibArk organizers. Once we poach the funnel cake stand, the Vallecito CG will be full of front range gapers and Salida will be empty...


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

jmack said:


> Au contraire googs. The Vallecito race dates back to the late 1870s when pioneering beaver trappers ran that shit in nothing but dinghies and **** skin caps.
> 
> Better watch your backs FibArk organizers. Once we poach the funnel cake stand, the Vallecito CG will be full of front range gapers and Salida will be empty...



Awesome...! If you secure those funnel cakes, I will definitely come to the Vallecito (non)race. I need all the energy I can get for the hike up to the put-in. (The hike's not part of the non-race is it?). Sounds like a fun day...Maybe, even better than swimming out of my boat at the bottom of Cottonwood after 23 miles of cranking.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Tom thanks for all your hard work. I know how thankless being on the FIBArk board is. Thanks for stepping up and keeping the paddling events going. I thought it went great this year.


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

Mike Harvey said:


> Tom thanks for all your hard work. I know how thankless being on the FIBArk board is. Thanks for stepping up and keeping the paddling events going. I thought it went great this year.


Ditto on the accolades, Tom. It's not easy "herding cats" all day. You had a lot of different events, across different sports, sharing the same time and space to organize. I had a great time at Fibark. I think a lot of people across many different demographics had a good time at Fibark and look forward to it every year. 

And I owe the safety boater at Cottonwood a beer or two for being there in case I needed his help during my "dip in the pool". I was fine with self rescuing, with plenty of room to swim my own shit to shore without being dq'd. But, he hung around and offered verbal encouragement while I cleaned up my own mess. Thanks!

Harvey and PT…nice commentary during the hooligan race. I agree that having the race end at the boat ramp hole really helped remove the looming disaster of the bridge pylon downstream.;-)


----------

